# 5 Weeks Post TT - scar is barely visible. Really!



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

It's 5 weeks post TT and my scar is not that visible. I'm kind of shocked.

I met a friend for lunch and asked "do you see my scar?" and she said "where is it? I was looking at your neck and can't tell where it is". Mind you that my multi-nodular goiter was substernal and grew past my clavicle. The incision was made in a 'crease' and it just looks like part of the natural crease in my neck. The incision is, at most, 2 inches and was sealed with glue. However, it took FOUR weeks for the stupid glue to fall off! I also credit ScarAway, Vitamin E, a boat load of sunscreen and Kelocote. Amazing.

My surgeon is going to pat herself on the back when she sees me tomorrow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Some surgeons do take the time to carefully place the scar in a neck fold - you are one of the lucky ones.

We all heal differently and you sound like a good healer.

I do not have a neck fold and was concerned about the scar standing out - my scar is less than 1" and over the 9 years since surgery (wow, 9 years already) the scar has virtually disappeared. Nobody ever notices it and if I ever get into conversation ppl look at me like I"m crazy when I tell them I had my thyroid removed because the scar is invisible.


----------

